# Control ritmico para motor de 12Vdc



## ava_moroti (Ago 17, 2009)

si me pueden ayudar a armar un circuito de control ritmico de motores de 12Vdc, se utilizan en luces de discoteca, en las que el motor gira de un lado a otro, de acuerdo al ritmo de la musica. Desde ya, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 20, 2009)

Querras decir "diseñar" un circuito ?, porque "armar" es que ya tienes los componentes y el circuito, verdad ?. Salu2.


----------



## ava_moroti (Ago 21, 2009)

si, realmente me exprese mal, necesito el diseño del circuito para poder armar. Gracias por la aclaracion, y espero que alguien cuente con ese diseño


----------



## kaká_2008 (Ago 21, 2009)

pfffffff...
diseños para eeso hay muchos!  la cosa es que buscar jajajaja...
busca en este post que se esta tratando con el tema de luces...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/


----------



## ava_moroti (Ago 21, 2009)

di una vuelta por ese post que mencionas kaká 2008, hablan de motores paso a paso, esta interesante, pero el motor que deseo controlar es de 12V continuos, que se mueven en un sentido y otro, al ritmo de la musica. Yo tengo placas armadas, pero borran los datos de los integrados, por lo que no puedo ni repararlos, ni armar una copia. Si consigo un diseño, pues lo armo y reemplazo los averiados. racias de todos modos, seguire buscando y esperando alguna ayuda de los colegas del foro


----------



## globoteck (Sep 21, 2009)

yo tambien busco un diagrama de motores ritmicos, hice el diagrama que encontre en los foros pero no me funciono y en la simulacion corre a medias no se si el sonido va dewde el amplificador o desde un microfono electrec pues lo ideal seria que baya desde un microfono necesito ayuda


----------



## kaká_2008 (Sep 21, 2009)

fijate si te sirve este...
http://i37.tinypic.com/10p9d9c.gif

saludos!


----------

